# travois anyone?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hello! i am wondering if anyone uses a travois? i been searching the internet but i still can't figure out how it is attached... like how do you fasten it so it doesn't just slide off the animal' butt. i'd like to try a travois with the goats and with my dog. is there a way to fasten one to the pack saddle on a goat?
thanks!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you can tie a travois to a saddle, connecting the cross in the travois with the cross on the saddle.

If you don't want to use a saddle, you need a breast strap and a backstrap plus cinch, both padded.

But there are a number of pictures of animals in travois on the internet, try google picture search.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well today i made one and it seems to be just a few inches too short... i think it would work perfect for my dog if i had a harness for her. i really need to work with her more because she is behaving very badly and today i seriously wanted to drown her... but anyways.... so she's a very very muddy dog who might sleep outside tonight. 
i've been doing internet searches but i they are all on dogs or people pulling them. i'll try google though. thanks!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to try and make a travois that I can attach to one of my goat saddles. It's probably not a good for hauling things as a cart, but it can be built in a pinch from tree limbs and such if needed. I think all that's really necessary it to attach it securely to the saddle so that it doesn't scrape the goat, and so it pulls along easily. Pointy tips dragging in the dirt would probably be best. 

Two long poles, maybe 2" in daimeter, tied together at one end and spread apart at the other with some cross peices. Parachute cord or baling twine would probably work fine. Then hook it in front of the front cross buck on the saddle and tie it or bungee it to hold it. Firewood or other things could be tied onto it. Then just lead the goat wherever you want to go.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I started the last travois I built with saplings, about 2 " in diameter and about 10 ft. long. With that length I have enough room to cut the poles to size.

Another way to build the travois would be not crossing the poles but using a wider strap over the back of the goat and letting the poles run right and left of the body. This type would be less wide than the crossed pole type. The crossed pole type has to be quiet wide towards to bottom to avoid pinching the goat in and the wider it is, the more length you need.


----------

